# Smoked Chicken Enchiladas



## AllenOK (Apr 28, 2007)

I've been wanting to do this for months now.  OMG, these were good!

Smoked Chicken Enchiladas
Yields:  3 - 4 servings

For the sofrito:
1 ½ c onions, chopped
1 T garlic, minced
2 T oil, or more, as needed
For the seasoning:
1 T chili powder, or more, to taste
1 t salt, or more, to taste
1 t cumin
1 t coriander powder
1 t oregano
3 T flour
2 c chicken stock
~ 2 c smoked chicken, chopped
Twelve 6” corn tortillas, heated
1 c shredded Co-Jack cheese

    Start by combining the seasonings in a small bowl, and set aside.  Sweat the onions and garlic in oil over medium heat, with the lid on.  Cook for approximately 15 - 20 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the onions start to caramelize.  Add the seasonings and stir, cooking for a couple of minutes to caramelize them.  

    Take the pan off the heat, and add about a third of the mixture to the chicken.  Return the pan to the heat, and add the flour, and stir to form a roux.  If the mixture is to dry, add a little more oil.  Cook for a couple minutes to cook the starchy flavor out.  Add the chicken stock, stirring to mix the sofrito mixture with the stock.  Bring to a boil, while stirring constantly to scrape all the roux off the bottom of the pan.  Once it boils, and thickens, taste to check for seasoning.  Add more salt if needed.

    Ladle about ½ c of the sauce over the chicken.  Mix the chicken thoroughly with the sofrito and sauce that you added to the chicken.  Set the sauce aside.  Preheat the oven to 350°F.

    Heat the tortillas.  I prefer to microwave mine at about half power for 30 seconds, but you can deep-fry them for a few seconds, or toast them in a dry skillet to soften them.  Spray an 8” square pan with a little cooking oil, and ladle about 1/3 c of the sauce into the bottom of the pan.  Take one tortilla, and spoon about 2 T of the chicken mixture into the tortilla.  Roll it up, and place it seam-side-down into the pan.  Repeat until all the filling is gone.  When you finish one layer, spoon some of the sauce over top, then start with the second layer.  Once all the enchiladas are rolled, cover with more sauce.

    Bake in the preheated oven for 30 minutes.  When the time is up, remove the enchiladas, and turn the oven to Broil and increase the heat as high as you can.  Sprinkle the cheese over the enchiladas.  Return the pan to the oven and broil until the cheese has melted, 3 - 5 minutes.  Remove, and serve with your favorite Mexican sides and garnishes.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2007)

_Just made a copy, my family will love this Allen, thanks for sharing._

_kadesma _


----------



## Flourgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you, we will have this for dinner one night soon!


----------



## legend_018 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Smoked Chicken?*

I usually buy boneless chicken breasts and sometimes a whole chicken. What is smoked chicken? Is that something I get at the grocery store? Or is it a certain way I have to cook the chicken?

Thanks!

I might put this in my "recipes to try someday". It won't be this week though "lol". I already went food shopping for the week and spent way too much money.


----------



## Dina (Apr 29, 2007)

Yummy.  I've printed this one.  Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> I usually buy boneless chicken breasts and sometimes a whole chicken. What is smoked chicken? Is that something I get at the grocery store? Or is it a certain way I have to cook the chicken?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I might put this in my "recipes to try someday". It won't be this week though "lol". I already went food shopping for the week and spent way too much money.



Allen fixed his chicken on a smoker similar to this one.  He then used what he had left over to make his enchiladas.  Sometimes you can buy smoked chicken but it's usually very expensive and is sold at specialty stores only, like Dean and Deluca.  I've never seen it at any grocery stores I frequent.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2007)

Allen - I am so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I bet they were wonderful!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks KE!

Legend, if you don't have a smoker, or a grill big enough to rig up for offset smoking, look in the phone book and see if you have any BBQ restaurants nearby.  If you do, call them, and ask if you can buy a couple pounds of pulled chicken, or a whole smoked chicken, if they offer it.


----------

